# welcome a new pup



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, well I found a breeder and put a deposit down for a male pup that will be ready in June. I have a 11 mo old male Gsd right now. I was just looking for some info and tips on introducing him into our family and introducing him to my boy Otto. Any info is helpful, I just want them to be friendly etc. First time doing this, sorry for the noob questions. Lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! You're certainly going to have your hands full with two pups. I would be sure to get a separate crate for the new pup and feed them separately. You'll have to supervise their time together. Can you bring your dog with you to meet the new pup away from home? I would have him on a leash at all times when he's first around the little one, even though I doubt he would be aggressive towards him, but he could accidentally hurt him.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes I have a 4x10 kennel and a 6x10 kennel for them. What would be the reason for feeding them separately? I'll need a cheaper food now too! Lol. Been feeding my boy orijen. Prob go with totw or orijen. I was thinking of keeping the puppy in a regular crate inside of the 4x10 with my other pup while I'm at work. Is this a bad idea. It's currently in my garage until I finish my fence. Thanks.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I wouldn't leave them in the same enclosure while the pup is so small and before your dog is used to him. Too much can happen.

Never leave them together with their collars on.

Good luck.


----------

